# Parlor Rollers



## Moubre733 (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone breed parlor rollers? How often do they roll? Are they easy to get back after they roll? Are they good for beginners? I am thinking about getting some because I am to scared to get Birmingham rollers. I would hate to let them fly and for them to never come back or get eaten. 

Anyone have pictures of a their set up for parlors?


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

*parlor rollers*

I keep mine in boxes that are 4' long 2'high and 2'deep. I made them like the ones the breeder was using. He has had very good luck with them so I thought I would try the same. They are solid on all sides with a wire front. I will set a nest in each back corner. They are still young, the cocks are just starting to court the hens. I will post some pics later.


----------



## Moubre733 (Nov 29, 2011)

How many do you put in there? I have a bunch of 3ft by 2 ft pens.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

I put a pair in each or 4 to 6 young birds. There are three perches across the back and one on each end mounted at 12" to the top of the perch.


----------

